# Long eared hedgehog (giving birth)?



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I am after advice from APH breeders as i know not many people keep the egyptian long ears or breed them..

I went to feed/check on my pair yesterday morning and the male was his happy little self,but the female did not come out from her hide and when i lifted up her hide to see she seemed to be lying on her side and panting?
It was like she could not find a position that was comfortable for her.

I am just wondering if this is normal behavior of a pregnant female?

The person i got this pair from told me they had been together one week before i collected them,as i have not had them together and it would work out to be around four weeks ish from then. 

I am just wondering if any breeders of hogs would have any idea/advice if this is normal or infact if she is about to give birth.

John


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im not too sure on that tbh,

i know my hog never did any of the like but they do lie on their sides to feed the hoglets!! good luck in finding out


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> im not too sure on that tbh,
> 
> i know my hog never did any of the like but they do lie on their sides to feed the hoglets!! good luck in finding out


Been to check on them this morning and she seems her normal self again..?
Yesterday she even refused food when offered.Today she is as usual and comes out of her hide to see whats on offer.

Can't understand what was wrong yesterday??

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> Been to check on them this morning and she seems her normal self again..?
> Yesterday she even refused food when offered.Today she is as usual and comes out of her hide to see whats on offer.
> 
> Can't understand what was wrong yesterday??
> ...


 
you are housing them seperate?
have you got heat on her? or is she in a warm room?
i have one long earred female. non of my hogs had heat on, even the aph, cos theyre in a room where all the pipes run through so its always warm, but when i had them downstairs and didnt have heat on, my long earred hog seemed to go a bit fnny, very off her legs, didnt eat, was restless and a bit wobbly. the next day she was fine, then it happened again so i figured id try her with a little heat mat in her viv, and sure enough she never did it again. it might not be whats wrong with your hog i dont know, but worth considerin. she may have also been givin birth and eaten them perhaps? is it her first litter or has she mothered before?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you are housing them seperate?
> have you got heat on her? or is she in a warm room?
> i have one long earred female. non of my hogs had heat on, even the aph, cos theyre in a room where all the pipes run through so its always warm, but when i had them downstairs and didnt have heat on, my long earred hog seemed to go a bit fnny, very off her legs, didnt eat, was restless and a bit wobbly. the next day she was fine, then it happened again so i figured id try her with a little heat mat in her viv, and sure enough she never did it again. it might not be whats wrong with your hog i dont know, but worth considerin. she may have also been givin birth and eaten them perhaps? is it her first litter or has she mothered before?


I always keep them seperate..

No,i do not have heat on them as they are in a warm room. It is the only time i have seen her do this which makes me think it does not have anything to do with enviorement?

If she would have given birth and eaten them,would there be any signs? As there is no blood or mess?

I was told she has had two previous liters and i actually saw the last litter with her.

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> I always keep them seperate..
> 
> No,i do not have heat on them as they are in a warm room. It is the only time i have seen her do this which makes me think it does not have anything to do with enviorement?
> 
> ...


 
it might be the only time but when i saw this happen to my ELH it was the first time id seen it, so that doesnt mean it isnt the environment. as for signs, animals are very good at cleanin up after litters if they decide to eat them so you could very well not be able to tell. It might not be the case if shes mothered litters successfully before, its just a thought. the change of environment and the move especially while potentially pregnant could have caused her upset which may have prompted her to eat them, i dont know, just ideas


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hehe i giggled :O ..... 


when treacle had her littler she was very messy because it was a last muinit resort, she had messed the nest so i had to get some tissue which soaked the blood!!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it might be the only time but when i saw this happen to my ELH it was the first time id seen it, so that doesnt mean it isnt the environment. as for signs, animals are very good at cleanin up after litters if they decide to eat them so you could very well not be able to tell. It might not be the case if shes mothered litters successfully before, its just a thought. the change of environment and the move especially while potentially pregnant could have caused her upset which may have prompted her to eat them, i dont know, just ideas


I did weigh the pair when i brought them home and the female weighed around 544g,do you think it would be worth weighing her again now or would it cause to much stress?

John


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> I did weigh the pair when i brought them home and the female weighed around 544g,do you think it would be worth weighing her again now or would it cause to much stress?
> 
> John


 
if shes actin like normal now i dont see what weighin her would do, i think it would be fine. is she handlable? mine is a right :censor: and as soon as she comes in contact with skin she bites down!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if shes actin like normal now i dont see what weighin her would do, i think it would be fine. is she handlable? mine is a right :censor: and as soon as she comes in contact with skin she bites down!


I wouldn't say handlable lol.. None of them bite but his and huff when i pick them up.

I will weigh her shortly and update it on here. My OH says it looks like she has put weight on as she does not have as much to do with them as me.

John


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

this site was very helpful 
Wilder Reptiles - Quality Reptiles In The Heart Of Bath
but i have to say my lily seems fair tamer than wot most of u have said urs are like she really friendly and loves being handled she even comes door when u say biscuits now she is well funny and i am currently on the look out for a male its odd cos i seen fair few females

there is another site but i cant find it and its all about breeding them its on google


----------



## KoiCarp (Aug 20, 2009)

*Breeders*

Hi does any one know of any breeders who have the long eared for sale thank you


cato4eva said:


> this site was very helpful
> Wilder Reptiles - Quality Reptiles In The Heart Of Bath
> but i have to say my lily seems fair tamer than wot most of u have said urs are like she really friendly and loves being handled she even comes door when u say biscuits now she is well funny and i am currently on the look out for a male its odd cos i seen fair few females
> 
> there is another site but i cant find it and its all about breeding them its on google


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

pfft!!! that link made me laugh! 

"They make a great pet species with a freindly personality, especially if acquired from a young age and handled regularly"

we have had our two since they were 4 and a half weeks old, I hand fed them goats milk for weeks and they are both nasty and bite at any opportunity, I have come to the conclusion they are pure evil!!!:devil:

:lol2:but still very cute! :flrt:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> pfft!!! that link made me laugh!
> 
> "They make a great pet species with a freindly personality, especially if acquired from a young age and handled regularly"
> 
> ...


Second that!.. Ours have never bitten but do not enjoy being handled,so now i only handle them when being weighed or cleaned out. It causes to much stress on them.

John


----------

